# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  میشه از پیام نور به آزاد رفت؟

## سیدرضا بازیار

من یک ترم پیام نور خوندم و حالا میخوام همون رشته رو برم آزاد بخونم (با آزمون کنکور)
اگه توی انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد رو بزنم, مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
پیام نور میزاره برم آزاد؟

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟

----------

